# The Ultimate EMS Question: Stryker or Ferno?



## Kendall (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey all!
Just plainly out of curiosity - Stryker or Ferno? Specifically, the Stryker EZ Pro R3 versus the Ferno 35P ProFlexX.

Generally I have heard a ton of comparisons between the Stryker X frames and the old Ferno mobile transporters. What are the new Fernos like? Pros? Cons? Anything?

Any and all input would be great. 

Thanks!


----------



## EMT007 (Nov 13, 2007)

Ferno is where it's at. We currently use the model 28, but are switching over to the new 28Z pro-flexx (so I can't comment on the 35P). But I prefer even the old model 28 over the stryker. Yeah, so they don't look as pretty - big deal. The ability for one-man loading and unloading, as well as the ability to change into a wheelchair configuration is invaluable in the field. 
The new pro-flexx models are even better, with some cool new features and a new heavy duty frame that can hold something like 700-800 lbs. And they look nice too haha. 

Obviously, I would go with the Ferno


----------



## JJR512 (Nov 13, 2007)

My answer comes from my experience working with commercial ambulance companies, where I have used both brands of stretchers.

The Strykers are easier (in my experience) for one person to control. This is important to me because commercial ambulance companies do mostly "routine" transports, which means I push my patients through more hospital corridor in one day than most emergency unit EMTs (those responding to 911 calls and taking patients into emergency departments) walk in a week. My company is too cheap to outfit its stretchers with those parcel nets on the frame either under the head or at the bottom, which means any patient belongings (remember, this is commercial transport, meaning mostly discharges or transfers, so a lot of belongings often accumulate) have to be hand-carried, which in turn means either multiple trips in and out of the hospital, or one person carries belongings while the other controls the stretcher.

However, Strykers sometimes get jammed up on themselves. For example, my partner had dropped the back (the frame section under the head that collapses down) when our Stryker was fully raised, then lowered it with the one-man lever, and the end of the dropped frame got jammed up somehow in the bottom frame section. We didn't realize that had happened until after we had loaded the patient and I found I couldn't get the back end raised up again. Without thinking about what I was doing, I knelt down there and yanked on the dropped frame section. Unfortunately, my partner was trying to pull up on the stretcher at the same time, and had inadvertantly squeezed the drop levers, so when I freed the dropped frame section, the entire stretcher (with patient on it!) came crashing down on my head. Fortunately, the drop levers slipped out of my patients hand, so it didn't come down all the way.

I have seen this jamming up happen to several Strykers but never to a Ferno. I think it's just a matter of frame geometry.

Fernos are also lighter.

I have seen several Strykers lose fluid or gas--whatever is in the strut that holds up the head end--causing the head end to excessively bounce, which isn't very nice for the patient. I've never seen that with a Ferno.


----------



## KEVD18 (Nov 13, 2007)

ferno hands down every time


----------



## reaper (Nov 14, 2007)

Stryker is all I'll use. I can't stand Fernonos.

They are cheaply made, break to easy and are a pain to operate by yourself.


----------



## medicdan (Nov 14, 2007)

I got used to stryker stretchers while working in the US, and started to get used to the manual x-frame. I like how smooth the entry into the ambulance is, how easy it is to move over uneven grounds, and the storage behind the head, at the base of the frame, O2 storage at the feet and more.

In Israel, we use (and I have seen nothing different) an earlier model of the Ferno 28Z-- the convertible chair-stretcher. It is great for elevators, and fairly easy to maneuver, but terrible in the ambulance. It is a pain to take in and out (but can be done alone!!), and I understand it is uncomfortable to patients when in semi-fowlers. They are all metal (no paint, no frills) with a disgusting (colored) orange mattress
As I mentioned in the backboard thread, I think MDA has or had an exclusive contract (if they exist) with ferno, for stretchers, stairchairs, backboards, and repair (and replacement straps etc). 

Question, for others that use the 28Z or similar, what straps are installed, and what do you use? Here we never use the lap belt when in chair-position, and only the lap when in bed position (on many if not all stretchers the leg and torso straps have been removed). That does not seem to be safe to me.


----------



## So. IL Medic (Nov 20, 2007)

In my experience, the Strykers have been far superior. More stable on rough ground, more durable, easier to manouver, easier to get in and out of the truck, easier to raise and lower with a pt on board. I even prefer the IV pole and O2 tank features.

The Fernos have the bonus of more configurations in the model that converts from stretcher to chair. However, all the Fernos I've used broke down. Jammed. Two even dropped to the floor level without anyone being near the demon possessed things, luckily no pt on them. They are more unstable, more difficult to raise and lower when loaded - not impossible just nowhere near as smooth.

My service is converting from all Fernos to all Strykers because of the employee feedback.


----------



## hitechredneckemt (Nov 22, 2007)

stykers are the only way to go


----------



## Grady_emt (Nov 23, 2007)

I have used both models as a 911 response EMT, and am torn between the two.  

Stryker MX-Pro X-Frame, liked the ability to drop stretcher with one person, IV pole, stability over uneven ground, channelled (u shaped) mattress


Ferno 93P H-Frame:  liked ability to self load...um thats about it, but no major takebacks.  Its slightly heavier (98lbs vs 81lbs for the stryker) but its not really a noticible difference.  I do think that the trendel-ing position is higher on the ferno, but I never measured.


----------



## MMiz (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm a Stryker guy.  I like all of the netting pockets, IV pole, oxygen clip, and defib shelf that they offer as accessories.  They're handy when it's only you and a partner.  It's heavier than the basic Ferno, but far more ergonomic.  Call me a whacker, but I always liked having a visible yellow cot when I was working a scene or MVC.

I do believe that Ferno's new models are more ergonomic and model many of the features of the Stryker.  That's a good thing.


----------



## Zmedic107 (Apr 8, 2014)

For power cots...Stryker is lighter than ferno by around 15 pounds. Stryker also got ride of the old drop down head section that caused the jamming back in 2005 (which ferno still has).

I think it is just like smoking cigarettes (manual cots)...we all know its bad and there are clinical studies proving this is bad for us...but some of us still do it. I think it is a waste in money and resources to buy manual cots; stryker or ferno because you end up injuring yourself and your partner in the long run and then it all comes back to my service having to back-fill for someone out on disability.


----------



## spnjsquad (Apr 9, 2014)

Stryker cot with Ferno straps, well, that's what we use. Now everyone's happy!


----------



## Christopher (Apr 9, 2014)

"One man" load/unload stretchers are dangerous if a patient is on-board and should not be done, *ever*. Those sort of lazy shortcuts are what end careers.

A Stryker X-frame is slightly heavier than the Ferno's, but seems to make up for it in function.

Stryker/Ferno H-frame stretchers are accidents waiting to happen and horrible for your back. Seen too many dropped patients because of these.

The Stryker powered cots are heavy as hell, need two folks to load, and I generally feel worse after using them for a day than I would with an unpowered X-frame. The older Ferno powered cots are really no different.

I've not played with the Ferno INSX (I need you tonight 'cause I'm not sleepin') yet, but we'll have a demo soon enough.


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 9, 2014)

I've used both extensively, both powered and manual. No real preference, I care far more about if they're taken care of from both a maintenance standpoint and crews not bashing them around. 

I will say the Stryker's power controls are far more intuitive though.


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 9, 2014)

usalsfyre said:


> I've used both extensively, both powered and manual. No real preference, I care far more about if they're taken care of from both a maintenance standpoint and crews not bashing them around.
> 
> I will say the Stryker's power controls are far more intuitive though.



Which is tricky, because I usually have to stop and say to myself what the +/- means at the back of the ambulance every time.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 9, 2014)

As soon as I think about what button does what, I'm doomed. Same thing with manual cots, thinking about how they work results in awkward motions.


----------



## medicsb (Apr 9, 2014)

I admit that I sometimes miss the old manual stretchers due to their light weight, but now that the place I'm at has the stryker power-LOAD system plus power pro XTs, there's no going back.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 10, 2014)

I usually don't see Ferno's used except for non-emergency services or more rural areas. I was raised on Ferno's for multiple decades and thought there was nothing else that could compare until I used a Stryker. 

Power cots of course are controversial unless your the risk manager and in charge of workmens comp.. I have seen services comp rates drop drastically since the invention and use of power stretchers. 

R/r 911


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 10, 2014)

Only ever used Stryker products and have no complaints.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 10, 2014)

There's a mix here. And since I'm just the medic, I don't really care either way.  

In the past I've always been a fan of Stryker stretchers. I worked for a company that used the old H frame Strykers and would pay the service guy GOBS of money to keep them operational, because they were no longer available new.


----------



## medicsb (Apr 10, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> There's a mix here. And since I'm just the medic, I don't really care either way.
> 
> In the past I've always been a fan of Stryker stretchers. I worked for a company that used the old H frame Strykers and would pay the service guy GOBS of money to keep them operational, because they were no longer available new.



Heh, "ALS = 'ain't lifting ****"


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 11, 2014)

medicsb said:


> Heh, "ALS = 'ain't lifting ****"




BLS = Basic Lifting Service?

I kid I kid 

I've never used an H Frame but the look sketchy.


----------

